# Solved: How to block website from firefox?



## CrazyComputerMan

I would like to blocks the website that keeping my head in. 

Could anyone tell me how to block the website via the firefox?


----------



## TerminatorX

i dont believe you can block specific websites thru the firefox browser

alternativley you can always navigate to your hosts file and block websites in that fashion

if you are on a network log into your settings and block websites that way


----------



## Aeovon

I don't know if you can (I will look at that now and reply back), but I would recommend (if you have a router) blocking through the router... tends to be easy, and is harder to bypass (doesn't matter much if you are not blocking those websites from specific people).

EDIT:

Here is a little tutorial on editing the hosts, which was suggested above.

[I did not write this. Though I could have, I do not have the time. Written by BFRD of overclock.net]

Windows uses a HOSTS (located in %systemdrive%/windows/system32/drivers/etc) file to maintain a personal list of web addresses. Any time a request is made for a URL, the HOSTS file will be checked first. If a corresponding address is found you will be directed to that IP without first consulting a DNS Server. The original intent of this file was to define where sites exist; we will use it in this context to define where they don't exist. Lets first look at a HOSTS file entry

127.0.0.1 localhost

This is the loopback address for your machine for those cases where an application needs to reference the local machine by IP address- the loopback address will always be valid. This entry should never be changed.

Now lets add an entry to block

127.0.0.1 www.yahoo.com

We are telling our local machine that Yahoo actually exists on the local machine. Any request for www.yahoo.com will be directed to the local machine and therefore effectively blocked. You could also use the IP of another website if you wanted to be "creative".

Let's take a closer look at a URL http://www.yahoo.com

http:// defines the transfer protocol in this case Hyper Text Transport Protocol; this is the standard for viewing websites. Another common protocol is ftp:// for file transfer. 
www is the host 
yahoo.com is the domain 
.com is further classified as the TLD (Top Level Domain) 
A HOSTS file entry will disregard the transfer protocol so it isn't needed. However, the host does play an important role. A webmaster may choose to define a host for his/her website. "WWW" has become the universal standard for the default host. It is just as common to define a site with no host as well. This means that as far as DNS goes www.yahoo.com & yahoo.com are two totally different sites, even though they resolve to the same place. Because of this to effectively block the site, you must also block all hosts. This would usually mean:

127.0.0.1 yahoo.com

127.0.0.1 www.yahoo.com


----------



## hewee

See this site here.
http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm

I use HostsMan and it has by default 4 hosts files you can pick from.

It's easy to use and update and it lets you do backups and restore.
You can edit it to add your own sites to it also.

Like posted above you can not just block a site with firefox but you can block with a hosts file.
Now Ad-Block Plus and other that are added to it can block things at a site and guess you could edit how you block things at the site so nothing shows up but really all downloads still and then it just hides it where a host file blocks the site so nothing get tru from the site. Pages should also load faster.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search?q=ad+block+plus&status=4

Looks like there is the BlockSite extension.
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3145


----------



## guitar

adblock addon in firefox might do the job


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

hewee said:


> See this site here.
> http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm
> 
> I use HostsMan and it has by default 4 hosts files you can pick from.
> 
> It's easy to use and update and it lets you do backups and restore.
> You can edit it to add your own sites to it also.
> 
> Like posted above you can not just block a site with firefox but you can block with a hosts file.
> Now Ad-Block Plus and other that are added to it can block things at a site and guess you could edit how you block things at the site so nothing shows up but really all downloads still and then it just hides it where a host file blocks the site so nothing get tru from the site. Pages should also load faster.
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search?q=ad+block+plus&status=4
> 
> Looks like there is the BlockSite extension.
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3145


Peace of my mind!! It's solved now.

Im downloaded add-ons (BlockSite) and it's sorted now.


----------



## hewee

Your welcome. Just remember as you keep adding sites to the list your want to do a export of the list. That way you can import it on another PC or if you redo a PC etc.

If you learn more in how to use it then block out ads and other bad sites, tracking sites etc too and it should if like a host file speed up page loads. 

I block out 74,946 sites with my hosts file.

One thing a hosts file does is block out all the sites no many how I get online. IE, Opera, Firefox, Netscape etc it does not matter where the (BlockSite) will only work with Firefox.


----------

